# Birds for Training



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get some training birds around the Aberdeen Area? Thank you


----------



## raamw (Jan 2, 2006)

check yellow pages for breeders, if none close contact local hunt clubs to see if they will sell them or direct you to who they get them from if not check the intenet through one of the dog hunting type sites for any hunting dog training clubs that sponor hunt test or field trials, you can ask them where they buy them or piggyback on an order with them. Many clubs buy them from out of state breeders, You can order from them and pick them up from the test area.

Make sure you are not dealing with wild birds since they can get you into big problems, breeders ae required to remove the do claw on the right legs before 6 weeks of age, with ducks this removal excludes them from jurisdiction under the Fedeal migratory regulations, there are also some statess that have cetain restrictions


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Pigeons work well for land work, not so much for water.

I catch mine using a dip net on a long pole and a spot light. Check under bridges or in barns if you can get permission.

Another option is trapping at the local grain elevator. You can get a pigeon trap at www.lcsupply.com

Bait it for a few days with the doors open to let the birds get used to going in and out then close the door and check the next day.

I also have gotten farm ducks from the local paper. They don't fly real well but they work great for training a dog to trail.


----------

